# Pooping A Lot!



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Possibly nerves?


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

She's pretty relaxed and laid back. She doesn't seem nervous...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Some horses just poop a lot.. like my horse. It's a great thing, because they are less colic-y than horses who don't poop as much. As long as they don't get dehydrated, it's a great thing!


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes there are little poop balls about every 20 foot or so. Just one ball at a time. I guess she's leaving a trail back to the house! Haha!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

caleybooth said:


> Sometimes there are little poop balls about every 20 foot or so. Just one ball at a time. I guess she's leaving a trail back to the house! Haha!


 ****!! :rofl:


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

My husband had an arab and on the trail if he wasn't pooping he was passing gas. He never had a lick of colic! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mac poops something like 7 times on every trail ride. In his case, it's nerves.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Activity stimulates the system, even in a horse w/out a never problem -- if your horse has nerves as well, then you have elimination overdrive. The fact that her poos are passing in single balls and have a juice factor is overactive elimination, not just normal activity stimulation. Overall, it's not a big problem - if/when it becomes excessive enough that her hydration and nutrition suffer from the excessive elimination, then it's time to worry about it.


----------

